# Update: Jersey My Nigerian Dwarf doe



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

A Little Update On all my goats. 

Jersey My buckskin Nigerian dwarf doe is due to give birth here in the next few weeks she is really bagging up in her udder is coming in nicely. I believe she is going to have triplets I felt multiple Kicking On both sides of her body I just pray she isn't going to have 4 babies. but my doe is known for having multiples. I just hope she gives me another buckling and more girls. I know she is going to have colorful kids as the buck i bred her to was very beautifully marked and had icy blue eye's Multi colored buck. 

Her due day is 2/23/2018 but I am thinking she is going to kid this month or close to the end of this month. I will get pics when i go grain her today and get her on the stand.
_________________________________________________________________________


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hurray for coming babies!!!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Exciting! How many times has she kidded before?

Photo of the buck too?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> Exciting! How many times has she kidded before?
> 
> Photo of the buck too?


Well prior to me buying her she has had 3 kidding's back to back prior her coming to me her first season she had 3 kids 2nd she had twins and her 3rd breeding she had 3. But sense coming to me she has had a couple months off so she could just be milked and rest. I don't like people who breed there doe's back to back like he did.

Here is Jersey as of a couple minutes ago she is getting rounder and her udder is coming in nicely she has a really nice attached udder once it is in complete. she produces almost a whole gallon at her peak.

Here is the buck i bred her to before selling him: (Old Picture Don't have any pic's of him as of now)

Here is the buck's son I am keeping of this year (Not Jersey's Kid) He was born on November 22nd 2017 out of a set of triplets 1 doe 2 bucks.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice looking animals


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wonderful! She looks on track for the end of February.


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> Wonderful! She looks on track for the end of February.


Yeah sense i have taken this photo she has gotten a little bigger in the udder and she has been stand offish in the herd and she isn't normally stand offish she is the center of attention so she has to be due sooner then the 18th of next month Hopefully.

I will be keeping Most of the Doe kids and maybe 1 Buck Depending on if there body structure is what i am looking for then i will be keeping them all. Especially from this breeding the doe has a lot of poppy patch lineage in her and the father makes wonderful long bodied dairy kids.

The buck i bred Jersey to Is a very beautiful F-4 Mini Lamancha He had icy blue eye's so hopefully that puts out in the babies at least 1 baby i would Love icy blue eye's in the kids. But i doubt it as my doe's eye's are brownish gold.

I can't wait to see these kids.

Oh another question does anyone know how to find the genetic's or like put in the registered number to find the parent's on the ADGA site or can i do that i forgot how to do that. i would love to see My doe's parents just to see there color.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

http://www.adgagenetics.org/PedigreeSearch.aspx


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

My Clyde is a Nigi Hybrid we think with a Pygmy, but he favors a Lamancha in some ways. The Icy blue eyes he has are awesome. I know it disqualifies him for shows and all but those eyes sold me. Hopefully they will throw you some blue eye babies.


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

goat girls said:


> http://www.adgagenetics.org/PedigreeSearch.aspx


hey thanks I really do thank you.


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

MadCatX said:


> My Clyde is a Nigi Hybrid we think with a Pygmy, but he favors a Lamancha in some ways. The Icy blue eyes he has are awesome. I know it disqualifies him for shows and all but those eyes sold me. Hopefully they will throw you some blue eye babies.


Yeah I love the Icy blue eye's and the buck i bred My doe to has the most icy blue eye's. but i believe that they won't have any blue eyes as the doe is brownish gold eye's so 50/50 chance.

(well i can't say it is not possible as my other doe had kids from the same buck and he gave Me 2 kids 1 with the Nigerian dwarf Ears and 1 with the gopher ears so i am hoping i get Blue eyes from this breeding)


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

cinderrella123 said:


> Yeah I love the Icy blue eye's and the buck i bred My doe to has the most icy blue eye's. but i believe that they won't have any blue eyes as the doe is brownish gold eye's so 50/50 chance.
> 
> (well i can't say it is not possible as my other doe had kids from the same buck and he gave Me 2 kids 1 with the Nigerian dwarf Ears and 1 with the gopher ears so i am hoping i get Blue eyes from this breeding)


That's all you can hope for, if they have the gene the buck should be able to throw it. Clyde is the goat in my avatar there, he's got alot of Nigi head and facial features but his neck and body is more of a pygmy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The eye color doesn't disqualify from shows, that is a normal eye color in Nigerian Dwarfs. The fact that he is a mix would disqualify him from shows.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Yeah just like a dog he can't get papers, but I am thinking of seeing if my pygmy will qualify to get papers.


----------

